# Ever see this book



## Fright Yard (Jul 12, 2006)

Amazon.com: Animatronics: Guide to Holiday Displays (9780790612195): Edwin Wise: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@51DBB08YETL
Anyone ever use this book, i want some opinions on it if i should buy it or not


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Never saw that before but i will definitly check it out.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

I have this book. Haven't built anything using it yet but the instructions and diagrams are well written imho. Even I understand what I am reading.


----------



## Fright Yard (Jul 12, 2006)

thanx, i guess Ill be buying it!


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Fright Yard said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0790612194/
> Anyone ever use this book, i want some opinions on it if i should buy it or not


I have it. I read it a while ago. It has some good stuff in it.


----------

